

What sweet stuff could foursquare choose to do with its money?? - mattfrench

Now that foursquare received such a nice round of funding, what is the HN community thinking as far as cool things that foursquare could do in the space?  Geo-location is turning into a white-hot market and with Facebook looming, what cool innovative things could foursquare do to cross that chasm into appealing to a mainstream audience?  Looptstar is doing some cool things with getting into the loyalty space with physical rewards...any thoughts???
======
jamesshamenski
If it's about rewards, isn't blippy in a better position? They see the actual
transaction data and not just physical proximity. Foursquare is in a
interesting position to extend the value of physical property (similar to
augmented reality startups). This challenges the notion, 'god's not making any
more land.'

